
How to provide liquidity on the Bitcoin lightning network for incoming payments - neokantian
https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@eriksank/how-to-provide-liquidity-on-the-bitcoin-lightning-network-for-incoming-payments
======
tobltobs
This "you need to provide funds to receive funds" sounds like a Nigerian scam.

~~~
neokantian
In theory, you cannot (easily) steal from the counter-party in a lightning
payment channel. If you try to broadcast an old and more favourable state
(=set of balances) to the blockchain, you have automatically also disclosed
enough information for the counter-party to collect the entire funding of the
channel.

Still, it is an annoyance that you need to fund a channel for 1 BTC if you
want to receive 1 BTC in it. Maybe someone else knows a better way? I am quite
confident that this cannot be the only way to pre-fund channels for receiving
incoming payments.

